

1099 workers and the sharing economy - aml183
http://www.arilewis.com/1099-workers-and-the-sharing-economy

======
paulhauggis
All of these restrictions on businesses will only make it that much more
difficult for a small business owner to survive. The big businesses love it
because it means that much less competition and it will continue to
concentrate everything at the top.

This is a community about startups. We shouldn't be happy when there are more
and more restrictions on businesses added by the government. The end result
will be a society of large companies and employees..and that's it. This also
reduces socioeconomic mobility.

~~~
aml183
I completely agree. I think that is the hypocrisy of Uber. They are modeling
their business and getting politicians to create carve outs specifically for
them.

